# Just Picked Up 55 Roadmaster



## panelman (Aug 19, 2012)

*55 Roadmaster Project*

Hi,
Just Brought home my first vintage bike, From what I can figure it is aLadies55 AMF Roadmaster Ladies.
It appears to be mostly there it is missing the head light and will need a seat. I plan on a full restoration 
because it is pretty rusty, but should make a good Christmas present for the Fiancee. I will have pictures 
up later today or tomorrow. Any advice is greatly appreciated.
Thanks 
Wayde


----------



## panelman (Aug 19, 2012)

*Pictures*

Heres the photos, started to disassemble it this afternoon.


----------



## cgodfrey (Aug 20, 2012)

That is a really cool bike. Sorry but that's really all I can say. I just found this forum and started to refurbish my first vintage bike. I would love to see pictures when it's completed.


----------



## panelman (Aug 21, 2012)

*Quick Update, Parts needed.*

Well got completely disassembled this afternoon, turns out I need Forks and a handle bar stem.The bolt for the stem had been over tightened and deformed the forks inside the frame, the bolt also then broke off when trying to remove it. Where can I obtain and new or used stem? I will try to get pics up tomorrow.
Wayde


----------



## cgodfrey (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought everything online through google searches.


----------



## panelman (Aug 28, 2012)

Okay, I got the replacement parts today, the forks are not an exact match to the bike but they did come off an earlier ladies luxury liner. 
Everything goes to the shop with me tomorrow for sanding and stripping, hope to have it all primed sometime this weekend. I am still going
to need a lens for the light, does anyone reproduce them?


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 28, 2012)

I love these bikes, I just picked up one too. But its the Hiawatha version and in green, but I dont have the headlight as usual


----------



## Mole (Aug 28, 2012)

You'll see a LOT of those forks around. It shouldn't be too hard to get a replacement.


----------



## panelman (Sep 2, 2012)

*Almost ready for primer*

Spent a couple hours yesterday stripping everything and repairing damage.


----------



## Germax (Sep 2, 2012)

Are you going to send the frame out for painting? 

Looks like my project, it is a lot of fun work!


----------



## panelman (Sep 2, 2012)

Germax said:


> Are you going to send the frame out for painting?
> 
> Looks like my project, it is a lot of fun work!




I work in a body shop, so I'll be doing all of it myself.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 3, 2012)

*progress*

Nice work in progress, can't wait to see how it turned out.  Keep it up.


----------



## panelman (Sep 6, 2012)

*Primer*

Got off work a little early and figured I would get some primer on what I had ready.
A coat of Etch Primer




 Then the Surface primer


----------



## Boris (Sep 6, 2012)

Anxiously awaiting the final results of your project and I'm enjoying watching it progress. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice job so far!!!!!!!  Are you going back original color or letting your fiancee choose?  That original color scheme was quite nice.  Can't wait to see your progress.  Very cool project.


----------



## panelman (Sep 6, 2012)

Actually she doesn't know the bike exists yet, but im going with cream and red. Red being her favorite color.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 8, 2012)

Awesome work so far! I can't wait to see it in paint!


----------



## panelman (Sep 16, 2012)

Well Got the rack Primed and finished the detail work on the tank, frame and fenders. So now its just sand the final primer and start shooting colors Spent most of the past couple weeks tracking down parts. Got new handlebars, crank, sprocket and just ordered a set of Nirve cream colored wheels with 3 speed rear hub.(Found them on Amazon 115!!!) Waiting for them so I can match the cream color for the rest of the project.


----------



## panelman (Oct 7, 2012)

*Paint!!!!*

Well got up early this morning and put the white on it!! I used Nason Synthetic Enamel Single Stage.
Ill let it dry and cure for a few days then sand everything, mask off for the red/silver areas, then two coats of Dupont Chroma Clear over everything.


----------



## panelman (Nov 9, 2012)

*two-tone Finally!!*

So after a little hiatus I finally got the two tone done!! Started by scuffing the entire bike with a grey scotch brite pad. Then masked off everything that would remain white. I enlisted the help of my dad on this part, took us about 4 hours to get it all wrapped up. Mixed up some red and silver and went to work. And finally finished with 2 coats of high solids Clear Coat.













I will start Reassembly Tonight as see where we end up!!!!
Wayde


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice! Love the paint booth BTW, mine was a garage and a fan, or the backyard tree.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 9, 2012)

Having the use and knowledge of body work and shop is a plus.Bike is going to be a knock out.Now all you have to do is find a mate boys model to go with hers.


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking good.  That is going to be a really nice bike when you get her all back together.  Congrats and good job, Andy.


----------



## panelman (Nov 10, 2012)

*Almost There!!!*

Spent about 2 hours on it last night, Realized I miss counted which bolts and sizes I needed. Im going to pick up the BB this morning, the final bolts and see about shortening the shifter cable  . I will still need to get the horn working, fab up a battery tray and bracket for the tail light as well as find a lens for the head light.


----------



## panelman (Nov 13, 2012)

*Its done!!!!*

Well Finished it last night , brought it home and unveiled it(christmas came early) she absolutely loves it and I couldnt be happier with the way it turned out. I still have to finish getting the horn in working order but it is otherwise finished. Gave it a test ride to work today total trip about 8 miles, making my final adjustments on the way. I know many parts on it are not correct but I built it without that in mind so I could make it the best for her. I have learned a ton over the last few months building this and acquiring a couple other rides as well. Thank you everyone for the knowledge, and let me know what you think of it!


----------



## s1b (Nov 13, 2012)

Very nice!! Great work!


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Really well done, I love it!  I really like how low the rear part of each fender goes!  Nicely done!


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Nov 15, 2012)

SWEET.  Nice job.


----------



## MR D (Nov 17, 2012)

Now there's some nice clean work. Very good job. YOU should be proud!


----------



## panelman (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words, We got it out and rode about 17 miles yesterday with the Gulf Kruisers of West Florida in Myakka River State Park she really enjoyed it, and now she wants her Elgin Cleaned Up and ready to ride as well.


----------

